
Atari is opening eight video game hotels across the U.S. - finphil
https://www.inputmag.com/gaming/atari-is-opening-eight-video-game-hotels-across-the-us
======
JohnFen
Atari doesn't really exist. It's just a brand name now.

------
TeaDude
I was going to ask where they were going to get all the money to fund this
considering they're having trouble paying people for much smaller scale
projects such as the Ataribox but then I realized the same thing the
executives realized a long time ago. They have a name and can abuse it.

Either that or it's another classic Atari "unrealistic at best" announcement.
The pre-emptive design is cool though.

~~~
finphil
I hope they get quality partners to make this project sustainable.

------
paulie_a
Hopefully they have gambling

~~~
weare138
I think that's the plan. Apparently that's Atari's new business model:

 _On January 21, 2013, the four related companies Atari, Atari Interactive,
Humongous, and California US Holdings filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy in the
United States Bankruptcy Court for the Southern District of New York.[48] All
three Ataris emerged from bankruptcy one year later and the entering of the
social casino gaming industry with Atari Casino.[49] Frederic Chesnais, who
now heads all three companies, stated that their entire operations consist of
a staff of 10 people.[50]

On June 22, 2014, Atari announced a new corporate strategy that would include
a focus on "new audiences", specifically "LGBT, social casinos, real-money
gambling, and YouTube"._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari#Infogrames/Atari,_SA_(20...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari#Infogrames/Atari,_SA_\(2001%E2%80%93present\))

